# Do more people knit or crochet?



## ruthless (May 10, 2013)

I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I do about 50/50 when I am fed up with one I just go to the other I feel lucky that,I can do both.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Never learned to crochet! Would love to learn! So, just knitting here!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm much better at crocheting having learned it 43 yrs ago, so as a result I tend to do more of it. However, I can knit but working on improving my skills and learning a lot here.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I can do both, I love both, but tend to knit more than crochet, but I don't know why.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Both...I did mostly crochet for a long time. Then, I wanted to make my oldest son a knitted Aran sweater. I started it in 2003, and got sick of doing it. But, I finally finished it and gave it to him in 2010! Now I'm into knitting socks on double points. Next up will be to learn Magic Loop, and then shawls.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Even though I know the basics of crocheting i prefer knitting because I have more control with two needles than with one hook.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

both,depends on what i,m making


----------



## Anniebe (Feb 17, 2013)

I do both but love knitting the most. Knitting is very relaxing for me & I can knit and watch tv at the same time. My husband says I always have to keep my hands busy and I think he must be right.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I can do both, however I'm a better knitter than a crocheter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I prefer knitting, but love good crochet patterns. I also cross stitch so there is always something different to do/try!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


After learning to knit... I found crochet easier, and only did crochet for a long time. Then suddenly knitting appealed to me more... and have not done any crochet items in more years than I can count. 
I know how to crochet... but much prefer knitting. Like the look of knit items better, for the most part.
Jane


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both with a little tatting sprinkled in.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I do both. Lately though, I have been doing much more knitting because I like the suppleness of the fabric kitting produces.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I do both as well as loom knitting. Just depends on my mood. Right now, crocheting a baby afghan, knitting a swiffer cover and dishclothes. Seem to be faster crocheting.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm totally addicted to crochet!.......but l do knit sometimes.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I crotcheted before I started knitting 33 years ago. The crotchet patterns were awful and garments looked homemade so I only crotcheted table clothes and lamp shades. Crotchet has come a long way and I would say I'm 50/50 now


----------



## Carmen Woodward (Aug 25, 2012)

I do both, but have different reasons for choosing to do one or the other e.g. When travelling or watching TV, I choose to knit, because I can do most knitting without watching what I am doing. On the other hand, crocheting is quicker, & more enjoyable in my opinion, so I do it when I am not wanting to watch other things at the same time.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I have been knitting for 24 yrs and am trying to learn to crcchet as I want to make my girls blankets for their beds (based on a granny square) I also cross stitch. At the moment I prefer knitting


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have crocheted over 30 yrs and have been knitting just over 2 months, give or take. I crochet left handed from left to right which makes it difficult to do clothing. I am knitting right handed and enjoying it. My mistake was having my first project,a shawl on sz 2 needles- but I shall finish it!


----------



## Carmen Woodward (Aug 25, 2012)

Carmen Woodward said:


> I do both, but have different reasons for choosing to do one or the other e.g. When travelling or watching TV, I choose to knit, because I can do most knitting without watching what I am doing. On the other hand, crocheting is quicker, & more enjoyable in my opinion, so I do it when I am not wanting to watch other things at the same time.


Another reason that I sometimes choose to crochet is that knitting gives me tendinitis in the upper right arm (I am right handed) & crocheting doesn't


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been crocheting since '96 and knitting for about five years. I do more knitting than crochet, but I still love crocheting really large afghans. I just made the Jungle Buddies afghan (not large, just complicated) from Mary Maxim for my sister's baby who's due in August, and that was crochet. I prefer knitting for socks, sweaters, hats, mittens, and other garments. I also like tunisian crochet and have dabbled in double ended crochet which creates two-sided designs, but takes a long time. I also do thread crochet.


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

I do both. Self taught. For the longest time even after I learned to knit I crocheted more often because I had a wider variety of needles and I was more confident crocheting. Recently my honey bought me interchangeable set so I'm in knit heaven putting miles on them.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I learned to crochet at about 8 years old. Finally learned to knit last year and love it. I'm faster at crochet though, just did a large shawl in a weekend.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I do both, I was crocheting afghans before I got on KP. I started knitting when I got on KP and the projects have been endless. I didn't put the needles down since.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I learned to crochet when I was in grade school. I learned to knit basics in 8th grade. I always wanted to knit but as a visual learner and no one to teach me, I worked on crochet. Crochet is my mindless work when I don't want to think too much. I picked up knitting again a couple years ago and with internet videos and You Tube, I found it easier to understand. I am getting more comfortable, but I use life lines when I am going to do something new or something I don't know well. I knit more at this time, but always have a baby afghan in crochet to fall back on. This is an interesting thread.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Both. Depending on the look/texture/shape I want, decides the method I use.


----------



## cynbabe (Jun 23, 2013)

I do both as well, but Knitting hurts my hands more than crochet, and with arthritis I do what hurts the least.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

I do both with a bit of dressmaking as well.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I learnt to do both as a child and alternate whenever the mood strikes.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Can do both but I am in a knitting mood at the moment.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

I knit more can only do granny squares cant follow crotchet pattern


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

I also do both...but mostly knitting. I seem to like the outcome of knitting better.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

BOTH FOR ME! Depends on mood. I always have a number of projects going on can pick and choose as the mood takes me. Trouble is when i get to the stage when I just cannot decide which to do!!!


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I once read that more people crochet. I am mainly a knitter although recently have taken up crochet again and enjoying it.


----------



## GrammaBev (Apr 13, 2013)

I do both, as well as embroidery (cross stitch,crewel, etc.), quilting, and sewing clothing. I always have something (several things) in progress.


----------



## GrammaBev (Apr 13, 2013)

I do both, as well as embroidery (cross stitch,crewel, etc.), quilting, and sewing clothing. I always have something (several things) in progress.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

DI just knit, and quilt and can do needle tatting faster than regular shuttle tatting for sure.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

I do about 50:50 although I prefer crochet as I think it grows quicker.


----------



## milos gran (Jan 15, 2013)

I love knitting, but can only do the most basic crocheting, I attended a course once, but still find it almost impossible to keep the right number of chains in a row. However there is so much knitting that I want to do that I only have time for that. x


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I do both, somedays I do more knitting other's crochet. I had to put my knitting on hold while I finished my nephew's blanket I was crocheting, but I've picked up my wip and am intending to finish it and already looking for next knitting project, and finishing a crochet one.


----------



## UltraViolet (Jan 13, 2013)

I do both but crochet is a more recent thing with me. I learned knitting as a child and right up until a few months ago that was all I did but after coming across patterns that I wanted to make but were for crochet I bought some hooks, loaded up youtube and now after only a few months I'm a quite proficient crocheter.
So for all you people that wish you could crochet give it a try, I love it and wish I tried years ago


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I prefer crochet, but I also knit by hand and machine, embroider and paint. Learning needle tatting and love my embellisher.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I crochet more than knitting, I get a pattern for knitting and it just goes too slow for me - but I love the way the work turns out- I have to finish something knitted


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I am 50/50 to with knitting and crocheting.But I also like to cross-stitch and do a little bit of quilting.


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

I prefer knitting to crochet, I know only the basics of crochet and
by doing it, it always causes a pain in my righthand wrist.


----------



## caro15 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have just started learning to crochet. I am finding it hard but will persevere. Knitting is easier for me at the moment.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


I LOVE both! I prefer each for different things and often together! Only wishing I had many more arms hands fingers to do more things at same time.. so I can get my socks made while doing other projects! LOL :lol:


----------



## Joanne Vincent (Jun 5, 2013)

I do both but like the look of knit. So I lean that way. I do think its fun to do both.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

Knitting,I do not like the look of any finished project in crocheting,so I put the hook away a long time ago and stuck with the needles,


----------



## destinyarnshop (Apr 6, 2013)

Knit, knit, knit...never learned crochet. If you're interested in what's more popular, definitely knitting at my shop. I'd say it's 80%/20%. Seems to be regional, though. At the shop 25 miles north of me, it's just the opposite.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

ALWAYS wanted to learn to knit... but just a knitter here...


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I know how to do both, but I like to knit more than crochet. I just like the tighter looks of knitting better than crochet. But that's just me. Although, I have seen some really Beautiful crochet pieces here that could put allot of knitting to shame.


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

I like knitting, can crochet up a storm, learned tatting, never knew what to do with it. Grew up in a convent, and the good nuns made sure we knew embroidery, also. 
Am into knitting with a passion right now.
I taught my daughter and consider us lucky that we know this fibre world.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I do both, prefer knitting.


----------



## Mamielu (Jan 24, 2011)

I also do both. Learned to crochet when I was 6 or 7, knit when I was 19. I prefer knitting. Less strain on my wrists and seems to go faster for me.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I do both but just started knitting a year ago and just love it...but much faster at crocheting as I did that for over 40 years


----------



## BevJL (Nov 12, 2011)

I knit, quilt and do cross stitch. I have tried to crochet, but cannot get the tension proper and everything is out of shape. Don't know why as I have no trouble with tension when knitting.


----------



## BevJL (Nov 12, 2011)

I knit, quilt and do cross stitch. I have tried to crochet, but cannot get the tension proper and everything is out of shape. Don't know why as I have no trouble with tension when knitting.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I knit and crochet. I usually have something in the works for both as I will get tired of working in one media and switch to the other for awhile.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I do both, but perfer the finished look of knitting. I tend to do crochet when I want a "quickie" project.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I do both but prefer knitting, especially when it comes to making garments. I find crochet garments to be too bulky for my taste.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I do both, with a slight preference for knitting. However, I just ran across a really cute summer top that is crocheted, so that will be my next project. Just need to get some yarn and get started.


----------



## hippyknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a beginner at both but prefer the end product of knitting.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Just knitting for me and it really irritates me when I buy a knitting magazine and there are crochet patterns in there!!!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I started crochet many years ago and felt limited by the craft. I made bags, ponchos, stuffed toys and afghans. I even designed my own dog sweater. Seeing what people make today I wonder if all those option were available back then.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've only learned the basic chain stitch in crochet, so I'm pretty much strictly a knitter at this point. 
OK, I sew, paint, cross-stitch, etc. but in terms of knitting vs. crocheting, I'm a knitter.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I do both however I also prefer knitting.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Do both plus patch work, quilting, embroidery, dressmaking, painting and more. Cannot say which one I prefer, it depends on the item I want to make. This unfortunately ends up in many knit and crochet wips. Love to craft. Hope I'll have enough time left to finish them all!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I started out chrocheting and still know how but seldom do it since I learned to knit. it is actually faster to chrochet but there is just something about knitting that I find more relaxing.


ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


----------



## Bonnie R (Nov 16, 2011)

Over all for all in the U.S ,don't know, but I knit more than crochet but I have noticed that there area lot of crochet patterns are on face book . I teach Knitting to adult Classes and only basics in Crochet I am left handed and my students stand in front of me when I work with them, that way the the student's right side is at my left of the work it works in most cases . get it ? What ever both knitting and croshet are fun


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Does it matter?? Many crafters do both! I have a huge selection of yarn and choose whatever the mood leads me to do!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I do both. But I crochet more than knit, just because I crochet faster than I can knit. And if I have to rip anything out, crochet is easier. You are only dealing with one stitch on one hook!!


----------



## redmini (Sep 1, 2011)

I learned knitting first, but became intrigued by crochet. Now I do both. I find if I alternate projects it gives particular muscles in my hand a rest. Knitting seems to use a different set of muscles than crochet. I think of knitting for clothing items - shawls, sweaters, socks - and crochet for home items - towels, washcloths, blankets, tea cozies, etc. although I think the designers for crochet items have been stepping up their game these last few years and making more polished looking clothing patterns.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I do both. Curtains, bedspreads, pot holders and cotton items are usually crocheted, as for woolen clothing -- sweaters, socks, and warm stuff, I usually knit. It's kind of a summer/winter thing too. As for favorite -- I can't really say, maybe, knitting since it usually reqires less attention.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

It all depends on what I'm making. For a long time everything was crocheted, right now it's knitting.


----------



## Audrone (Jun 5, 2013)

Both, but prefer crochet.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I knit, although, I would love to learn how to crochet one day!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ditto.


diane647 said:


> I can do both, however I'm a better knitter than a crocheter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

giosmith said:


> Even though I know the basics of crocheting i prefer knitting because I have more control with two needles than with one hook.


Now isn't that interesting.. I feel I have more control over the hook!.  I guess it depends on the person... I love both and feel both have a place... I like to combine them both in one project.. I am doing a hat now that is both... but I have thrown myself into knitting since I found KP in 2011 so I am doing more of that now.... I agree this is a site for both but if I found one like KP for crochet mostly I would be thrilled to pick up new techniques and patterns... maybe in my future but for now I'll stick to learning all I can in knitting..


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I knit to relax, but crochet when I'm in a hurry to finish a project.

Marianne :~)


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

I love both. I learned to crochet in 4th grade and taught myself to knit in 6th grade. I like knitting (especially lace) slightly better than crochet; however, give me a really good pattern (Dot Matthews, Doris Chan) and the speed and ease of crochet are extremely satisfying!


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

I do both, but really prefer to knit because of it's rhythmic motion. Although when I'm ripping out a mistake in knitting I think about how much easier it is to rip out crocheting.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I like to do both, l do not have a favorite.


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

I crochet mostly but would like to start knitting again.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I do both, I like crocheting, but it depends on the project I want to take on.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I do both, am good at both and enjoy both -- I choose the method depending on the product. I will say that my Pinterest boards for crochet are much more popular than my knitting boards if that says anything.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

i do both


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am a better crocheter but have found so many patterns and seen so many beautiful items here that I am trying to polish up my knitting skills.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I prefer to crochet because I am not very good at knitting. As long as the knitted item is simple,such as a dishcloth or scarf, I am okay. But I love to sew more than anything else. It is the best stress reliever for me. I design and sew children's heirloom clothing for a high-end boutique. Have been doing this 34 yrs. I admire all of you who knit and crochet the beautiful lacy shawls.


----------



## ehardesty (Jun 24, 2013)

I tried to learn to crochet but could not manage to hold hook correctly so gave up. I knit everyday and love it.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

I knit more than crochet, but my greatest love is cross stitch, I have stitched many scenes and have given then as gifts, for me cross stitching is like being in another world, similar to my knitting


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been sewing and embroidery since I was a small child, cross stitch and knitting off and on for 40 years, and more recently learning to crochet. I find knitting much more rewarding and relaxing than crochet.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I can do both , which I do depends on the project I am doing , lap robes and prayer shawls I mostly crochet goes faster keeps me from getting bored doing them, i keep them simple just bright colors. Knitting for me is a sweater or the like which since I have several of them that I wear I really don't need more of them . Like crocheting place mats either rectangles or circular ones with chunky yarns .In summer do like projects I don't have to look at constantly or reading a pattern to do, live beside a lake and do it sitting out side all summer patterns have a habit of blowing away or ending up in the water once in a while so like not have a patterns to look at and lap robes are so easy to do outside . I makes no pattern lap robes rectangular finish with shell edge if they fit my lap or larger sizes these are to be used so keep them simpler and people will use them


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I do both but knitting is my craft of choice.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

I taught myself to crochet from a pamphlet when I was 16 and made a very fancy cotton doiley for my mother. Bless her, she still has it 40 years on in pride of place on her coffee table. I cringe every time I see it - curly edges, never lays flat. Only a mother could see it as a work of art!! Love her to bits!!

I prefer to knit.... the yarn seems to fit more comfortably in my hands and I like the rhythm!


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

I do both. Took up knitting recently, so right now I am in a knitting phase.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I do both. Love lace crocheting .


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

I also do both. Love both equally.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I do both.


----------



## fun knitting (May 17, 2012)

I have crocheted for years but started knitting a couple of years ago. Now that is all I do. I haven't tried anything but flat pieces but keep so busy doing that I haven't felt like trying anything else. I am knitting a blanket in squares using up my stash of left overs and the ones I bought to much of. so far I am using red heart yarn because that is what I have the most of. However I do have some wool that I would like to use in my next project using the same pattern but I know if it ever get washed it will be ruined. any suggestions. the wool I have is Patons classis wool.


----------



## fun knitting (May 17, 2012)

I am too.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I do WAY more knitting than crochet. I much prefer the look and feel of a knit item - but that's just me


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I do both. I haven't crocheted in years. I like the finished project better with knitting. But I like the look of crocheted afghans. I guess it is almost time to make another afghan.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Both, but prefer crochet on my hands. I actually love the look of knitted garments but it really hurts my arthritic thumbs and carpal tunnel. For me, crochet is easier and FASTER!


----------



## nebrons (Dec 4, 2011)

Tcantwell said:


> I do both. Took up knitting recently, so right now I am in a knitting phase.


I too can do both but am more comfortable with crochet since I have been doing it longer..
Recently I tried knitting again.. I am enjoying it but it will take a lot of practice before I could ever make anything to give to someone...too many mistakes and haven't learned yet how to fix..


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

I use them both in my projects.
If you want to learn more stitches of knit and crochet go to newstitchaday.com and you'll receive 2 new one stitches to try every time.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Brianna9301 said:


> I knit, although, I would love to learn how to crochet one day!


I knit too, I notice that the pretty little projects have a crochet pattern,
so I would like to be able to crochet some day.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

My grandmother made me learn to crochet at about age 35 , I had been asking her to do the shell edging on several items and one day she said I think you had better learn to crochet she took the object to be done took yarn and my hands an she held my hands so I learned took very short time a few minutes and I got it easily of course I had watched her crochet all 35 yrs at the time so it just came so easily to me. Knew the motions she did by heart was just applying it to my hands .


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I learned to knit as a child, and only learned crochet as an adult, so knitting always seems easier to me. I also prefer the way knitted items look, although some things just need that special crocheted look and feel. I would probably crochet more if I were better at it.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with barbpayne. I find that some crochet patterns look too "old fashioned" although crochet can provide some nice detailing. Also with crochet it's much easier to frog with only one stitch to pick up.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I have crocheted for probably 40 years and learned to knit at that time,too. Once I learned how to crochet I thought it was much faster and got hooked on crocheting. Recently, I started knitting again and am enjoying that now and have learned quite a few new things lately. It is hard for me to pick but I think I like crochet a bit more because it is faster to me and I am a better at it than knitting but I am working on it with everyone's help especially with Tracy' s assistance right now. Thank you, Tracy.


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

I do both, but knitting deals with every stitch whereas crochet skips and you have to count. Crochet seems to be faster, but maybe it's because you tend to use larger yarn/thread. I usually knit.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Knit, rarely crochet.


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

I learned to knit when I lived in England, about 50 (!) years ago, then learned to crochet from my Gran. If I need to get something done in a hurry, I'll crochet, but I prefer to knit. Except afghans! I made the mistake of knitting one on round needles several years ago, and after packing around what felt like 100 lbs. of yarn, I decided to never do THAT again!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I learned both when I was young but preferred crochet because you could see results faster. Now, though, I prefer the variety of knitting projects and haven't crocheted in a few years. My hands have to be busy at all times. My first passion is Hardanger embroidery, but with the tremors that are developing (especially in my left hand - the holding-hand) I've gone to knitting much more. I believe it actually helps keep the tremors down. Haven't tried needle tatting in quite a while. Maybe I'll see how that does with the tremor. Don't like the meds I've got for the tremor because they make me sleepy and cuts into my needlework time!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet. Love do do it.
I have tried knitting. But, crochet for me is so much faster and I'm good at it.
Dick


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I do both, when tire of one switch to other. Currently prefer knitting.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

It is probably true what you say about changing crafts to change muscles in the hand being used. If I hold the knitting needles too tight my fingers get tight and achy. Warm water, massage and Advil help too.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I like to knit garments, but afghans, some shawls and what not I both crochet and knit--depends on the look I want. Crochet is handy to use for borders and to slip stitch crochet things together to avoid having to sew.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Do both one crochet and one knitting on the go as it is easier on my fingers and wrist to switch around. .Anita


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I do both but prefer to knit. Seems that when I crochet too long my right wrist gets sore.Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

redquilter said:


> I'm much better at crocheting having learned it 43 yrs ago, so as a result I tend to do more of it. However, I can knit but working on improving my skills and learning a lot here.


That's me, too. I've been crocheting for MANY, MANY moons. Just learned to knit about a year ago and am working on improving my skills. I've come to love knitting and am learning a lot here. I just put up my crochet hook for a little bit so I can concentrate on my knitting. Don't plan to pick up my hook (other than to grab dropped stitches) for a few months as I concentrate just on knitting for the next several months. Working on my first shawlette, have another in wait, along with a cowl and some baby cardis for Christmas presents. Also, plan to tackle socks. I've done some baby socks, but plan to do adult socks soon.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I can do both, but prefer the fabric I end up with knitting. 

Deana


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear funknitting: re: washing wool-- it is fun! I was so scared of doing the horrible deed my whole life, all the warnings!!! We raise sheep and I was a handspinner in a club for 20 yrs. Just the other day at age 61 I was doing some housecleaning and found all these wool sweaters from GoodWill which I was keeping around "just in case" I would find the right use for them.

Well the moths got badly into a couple of sweaters. In the past moths got into a hand knit intricate farm motif sweater too. i had washed that and came out with some useable pieces e.g. my little angora (rabbit, I raised them and handspun it) geese came out reusable and intact, very sturdy being felted. 

Once I worked with a male doctor who was like out of a concentration camp. You could tell, that day on the elevator with him, that he had stuck his expensive wool suit jacket in the washing machine and it had shrunk. Looked a little odd but there he was wearing it. I had heard he and his wife were having problems, she was also a doctor (psychiatrist at state mental hospital where I worked)... I had heard she showed up all bruised one day like had been beaten. Poor little Dr. Urban the he had sort of a crush on me; he said one day, "Now we can go out." I replied, "Huh? I just got engaged." Anytime I think of felting a suit coat (I have parts of one on the back of my sewing machine chair, waiting to go into a puppy)...I say "Here's to you, Dr. Urban wherever you are." He is probably dead by now as he was much older than I was. 

If you google felting wool or hats with brims or felted wool hats you can see exactly how to go about it. There are books about it. You knit something ridiculously large then wash it and dry it and it turns out so it is right size and won't let the wind blow thru it. Try it, it is fun! Also useful.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im proud to say i can do both!! Not very good tho but i can do it..lol i like crocheting at night because its mindless.. i cant read crochet patterns so i just end up making dishcloths and blankets.. knitting is still my first love tho,, and i am getting better but im slow...sighs



Susie


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

For the most part, I knit. I know the basic crochet stitches, but I have a very hard time with the patterns. Now that I am finished school for the summer, I hope to practice with some crochet patterns.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Janeb said:


> I do about 50/50 when I am fed up with one I just go to the other I feel lucky that,I can do both.


Ditto


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Alas I only knit, but learning to crochet is on my bucket list.
Ellie


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

I knit and crochet. I also sew, needle tat, and do counted cross stitch. I learned to knit, crochet, and sew when I was a young girl. I've tried to shuttle tat, but never did it well, so I took to needle tatting when it came out.  I do whatever interests me at the moment. After I lose weight, I sew fun clothes for me. Right now I'm doing a lot of knitting for my granddaughters, 3 & 4 and their dolls. It's fun and doesn't take a lot of yarn or time to complete. One of the reasons I don't crochet a lot is that I don't like granny squares, plain double crochet fabric, or pineapples. I don't find a lot of patterns that I like enough to make. I'm making a lace shawl now. It's almost finished! I haven't tried socks yet, but will give them a try one of these days.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I prefer crochet for lap robes, baby blankets, and toys and knitting for garments. Right now I am into making stuffed animals and toys and while some are knitted, most of the patterns seem to be crochet. When I get tired of that, I will go back to making baby sweaters and hats which I knit. All of my projects, whether knitted or crocheted, are donated to charity. I cannot imagine a day without yarn; I am so grateful that I am able to do both.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I learned to knit when I was 10 and got serious when I was12!
However wool was expensive and crochet cotton was cheap so I learned to crochet when I was about 12 also. I did thread crochet from doilies to handkerchief edging, doll clothes, potholders, a little pillbox hat and anything else I could make wth crochet cotton.

Today I thread crochet if the fancy strikes and crochet finishing touches on knitting or weaving now and then. I crocheted only one afghan in knitting worsted because I wanted to make a ripple afghan and also made one jacket. Knitting is more supple for garments so I save the crocheting for fine threads. I'm really glad that I can do both


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

I do both. Prefer knitting though. I also needlepoint and piece quilts. Love creative crafts.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

cynbabe said:


> I do both as well, but Knitting hurts my hands more than crochet, and with arthritis I do what hurts the least.


Me too. With the shawl craze of late, I have scoured crochet patterns for shawls and found some lovely ones - but still yearning to knit some of those beautiful lace ones - I will one of these days - sometimes in small patches one can dig in and do what seems not possible, meanwhile, I love what others have done and appreciate both the talent and artistry.


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

I do both, but prefer knitting. I've only been knitting about 5 or 6 years, but I am totally addicted! I never felt this way about crocheting...


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Both with a little tatting sprinkled in.


Me too, but mostly knit these days. Love all three though. :thumbup:


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Knit and crochet, learned both at a very young age.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

I do both. It depends on the project, which I prefer. Wearing apparel, babying, children, adult - knit. Afghans, some scarves, some hats, etc. - crochet. I can crochet a LOT faster than knit.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I'm also much better at crocheting thank knitting, so I prefer crocheting. And, I'm also wanting to improve my skills. I know we can both learn a lot from fellow KP'ers! 



redquilter said:


> I'm much better at crocheting having learned it 43 yrs ago, so as a result I tend to do more of it. However, I can knit but working on improving my skills and learning a lot here.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I do both. Learned when I was pre-teen. Did more crocheting for years, now more knitting. Knitting is my favorite.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi. I prefer crochet over knitting but I have crocheted over 30 years. I knit sometimes too.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

giosmith said:


> Even though I know the basics of crocheting i prefer knitting because I have more control with two needles than with one hook.


Same here. I see more people knitting in public than crochet ~ at least around here.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

I prefer to crochet but have done some knitting. I am also trying to learn loom knitting but get frustrated with the outcome especially the beginning of a project. I am self taught in crochet - my grandmother introduced me to the world of knitting and crocheting when I am about 8 yrs. old. She owned a yarn shop but did not live close to me. Love making items for fundraisers, charity and just for fun. If anyone has any hints about loom knitting I would greatly appreciate the input. My loom is handmade by a co-worker who is into woodworking. I remember as a little girl my grandfather would make me looms out of spools with nails hammered into it.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


I know how to do both ..... and for over 40 years, I only crocheted...... then with the help of a KNITTING Teacher , 
I finally figured out What I was doing incorrectly in my knitting & for the past 1 1/2 years I have been totally into KNITTED LACE SHAWLS......
It really is GREAT knowing how to do both.....


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Simply going by the number of knitting projects versus crocheted projects posted on Ravelry, there are many more knitted ones. Some yarns have almost as many crocheted versus knitted projects, but they are in the minority. However, in fairness, those yarns have more projects of any kind posted. 
Similarly, here on KP, there is a bias toward knitting versus crochet. 
Some yarn distributers, have a bias toward crochet in the free patterns they publish, particularly in their newsletters. 
I think being proficient in both crafts is ideal. Some things look better in one than the other, and either craft produces lovely items.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I do both but prefer knitting, I do agree with granny1 crocheting is faster than knitting but knitting is much more relaxing to me.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 9 and taught myself to crochet when I was 22. I prefer knitting because I like the drape and thinness of knit fabric as apposed to crocheted items.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I also do both and prefer knitting over crocheting. Being kind of a penny pincher knitting is less expensive and just like the look of knit over crochet.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


Do both - prefer crochet as it goes faster but I like the finished look of knitting better!

I agree it's a 'fun' topic - and what about the 'projects' we do? Afghans? Sweaters for adults? Baby items? Kids items? I've been wondering a lot about the fingerless gloves - I think they're so cute and can really 'make' a dressy outfit! Nice finishing touch!

Write back in and request a poll of 'items'!!

:-D


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I guess it could be fun, if one has lots of time to fill.



ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I do both but prefer the looks of knit in some things, especially sweaters.


----------



## CableKnitter (Oct 22, 2011)

I do both but I am more comfortable knitting.


----------



## Linda McCaw (Apr 9, 2011)

I do both but prefer crochet... since even after taking the" Fix Your Mistakes" knitting class I can not fix a knit mistake. I get tired of bothering my friends to fix the knit problem.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Knit. I can do both and used to crochet. Although it is way faster than knitting I prefer the look of knitting. To me it looks way more classier than anything crocheted.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I do both but my left hand was broken at one time so even with arthritis it hurts less to knit so I knit more.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

yes!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I mostly knit. Very little crochet.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can do both but crochet the most x


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


I do both. Up until a year ago I thought all crochet was either plain or granny squares. I have since been turned on to the beautiful variety crochet offers and will be doing more of it. The downside of crochet is that it uses more yarn.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I can do both...just sort of learning to knit. Learned to crochet years ago and taught myself so I could read patterns.Years ago someone taught me to cast on and how to do the knit and purl stitch but could not read patterns so that is what I had to learn. This is a super place to be if you want to learn how to knit. Some very experienced people on here..Thanks


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


I do and enjoy both.


----------



## knottyknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

I love to knit - I too feel I have more control with the 2 needles. I tried crochet, but didn't like it as well. Am doing a simple needlepoint project now when my hands get tired with knitting.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ruthless said:


> I do both but prefer knitting. I have been wondering. I know this topic could go on forever but it would be fun.


I prefer knitting so much that I gave up crochet many years ago & now can't remember how to do it other than the basic stitch.


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

mostly knitting crocheting for trim and some time a few doll clothes.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I knit and crochet. Knitted garments take more time to grow, but knitting is so soothing and relaxing. I have to concentrate more when attempting crochet patterns.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Only crochet..started two years ago and just cannot stop.
Can knit, but dont really like it. Find crochet just grows so quickly and have made loads and loads of things, but havent managed to put pics on KP.You will just have to take my word.......! Honest...!!


----------



## tottie (Jun 22, 2013)

I do both. Learned to crochet as a child about 60 years ago. Learned to knit a few years later. I do which ever one that is best for my project. Knit sweaters both by handand machine, do afghans mainly in tunisian crochet which looks like kniting. I find crocheting to be faster.


----------



## Callashell (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm learning both.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Learned to crochet at age 8 and learned to knit in high school. I am now 75 so have done both for many years. I love crochet afghans and kitchen items etc. but when making socks or any clothing I prefer the look of knit. I do a lot more knitting than crocheting.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I only knit but do crochet edgings.


----------



## joyseeker (Jun 19, 2013)

Love to do both! when I get tired of one, I just switch to another!! Yes, I have WIP's of both types!!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Fourel said:


> I only knit but do crochet edgings.


I just bought a couple of books from Amazon about crocheted afghan edges. Each book has 50 different patterns. I got them because I wanted some other ideas for edges. :thumbup:


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I learned to crochet when I was in grade school & taught myself to knit when I had small children. My first love is knitting! I love the look of finished items. And I'm just the opposite of most in that crocheting makes my hands hurt, but knitting doesn't. It works out good because my daughter only crochets and we both make things for grand/great grandkids, so they are always different.


----------



## marcablecat (Apr 4, 2013)

I both Knit and Crochet and when I get tired of doing one then I do the other. I like to knit clothing type things, but I crochet Baby Blankets (doing one now) and toy animals and doilys.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I do both but I must say knitting is my first choice.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I do both. Lately I have been doing more knitting because I got started making clothes for my granddaughter's American Girl dolls.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been crocheting for 70 years. My mother taught me and haven't stopped since.i guess I have done just about every thing in crochet . My favorite thing to crochet now is baby doll clothes for the 5 inch dolls. Can't stop . Loved doing the large oval crocheted tablecloth. I can knitt a little but it's hard for me to keep my place in a pattern.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I had learned how to crochet first. I wanted to learn to knit for many years when my 2 boys were small. I found a good book in the late 80's that I learned to knit from. I enjoy doing both. The thing that determines whether I knit or crochet is the project I want to do. I am grateful that I can do both. It is NEVER too late to learn. It would be so much easier to learn either one with all the you tube videos out there. I learned from pictures in a book.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Digi said:


> I have been crocheting for 70 years. My mother taught me and haven't stopped since.i guess I have done just about every thing in crochet . My favorite thing to crochet now is baby doll clothes for the 5 inch dolls. Can't stop . Loved doing the large oval crocheted tablecloth. I can knitt a little but it's hard for me to keep my place in a pattern.


I have seen suggestions of using a small post it note to mark your place in a pattern. Just a thought. I use either highlighter (when I have a pattern I print from my computer) or use pencil marks.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's funny CaroleJS, I started knitting first. Then I saw a book, Coats and Clark How to Knit and Crochet. Taught myself how to crochet. When I'm in the mood to make something, but want to do it fast, I crochet. Easier to tear out if you make a mistake!! haha


----------



## smgendels (May 13, 2013)

Knitter, that can do a single crochet chain if I have to! :thumbup:


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I know the basics of knitting but have been crocheting 40+ years. Crochet easier for me to pick up & put down. Never had much time so few stiches here & there.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks CarolJL. I will try that on my next Knitt project.


----------



## Alice_G (Sep 20, 2011)

I learned to crochet first, then how to knit. Now I also Knook, loom knit and machine knit. I love all of these crafts and learned them by reading and watching videos. I have a preferance for crochet because it was my first task. I have now really gotten into the interchangable knitting needles and circular knitting needles and currently I'm working on socks using magic loop and washcloths by crochet, knitting and knooking them.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Avery09 said:


> It's funny CaroleJS, I started knitting first. Then I saw a book, Coats and Clark How to Knit and Crochet. Taught myself how to crochet. When I'm in the mood to make something, but want to do it fast, I crochet. Easier to tear out if you make a mistake!! haha


I feel the same way. If I want to make something quick, then crochet is the choice. If I don't have any time restraints, or feel like just taking my time, then knit will do. Unless there is something special I want to make. I still have some of those OLD how to booklets. I have as one, the Coats and Clark How to Crochet. The price on the cover was $0.50. Are we Vintage too? lol


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

smgendels said:


> Knitter, that can do a single crochet chain if I have to! :thumbup:


If you can single crochet, then just like with knitting, you can do any crochet stitch. Don't quit trying.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

I do both. Lucky me!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Love to do both. All depends on my mood!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I knit way more than I crochet but lately I've been doing a bit more crochet. It's more portable while travelling, I think. Easier to pick up if the stitches drop. At the moment I am knitting a shawl but I have a crochet poncho next on the roster.


----------



## suzanneknitswv (Dec 9, 2012)

In my experience I have found that people who do both knitting and crocheting usually prefer the one they learned first.


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

I do both. Depends on the project. I find crochet is faster and easier to correct mistakes. In the last year I have done more knitting however.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I only knit and I am just starting to learn to crochet. Want to make the lacy edges which call for crochet in the pattern I liked. I learned to knit in 4-H when I was a young teenager. That's about 60 years ago. Is there hope for someone my age to learn to crochet. I love to knit and at this point I prefer it, probably because I really don't know much about crocheting yet.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> I only knit and I am just starting to learn to crochet. Want to make the lacy edges which call for crochet in the pattern I liked. I learned to knit in 4-H when I was a young teenager. That's about 60 years ago. Is there hope for someone my age to learn to crochet. I love to knit and at this point I prefer it, probably because I really don't know much about crocheting yet.


No one is EVER too old to learn anything new. GO for it!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I like that post a note idea.


----------



## suey (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to only knit but hadnt done for some years. I was recently encouraged to learn to crochet to continue my mums art[ shes 92 now] and I love it. Im almost addicted. I find I cant grip knitting needles any more yet can crochet for hours easily.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Both, depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

My mother's hands were terribly bound up with rheumatoid arthritis. She died at seventy four looking 94, also having Ca of colon. She made herself crochet afghans and baby blankets as hand therapy. She was able to hold on to the hook for crochet. I think she knew how to knit but did not like to or thought it was beneath her, something machines should do not people. She died in 1988. We cherish her crocheted items no matter if not the best quality in the perfect world, to us they are the best. Irreplaceable; even she wished she had not put some wool yarn in them as were not washable . Wish she had used Red Heart yarn.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Depends Crochet most afghans, knit most sweaters


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been working on crocheted afghans for different family members, but I also love to knit, but I think I spend more time tatting. I have found that sometimes I can control my pain by simply crocheting like mad! It was a wonderful realization!


----------



## suey (Feb 10, 2013)

my mum is still doing some crochet at 92 although also not the best quality .. at least it gives her something to do.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Talking about mothers reminds me that my mother passed away at 93 and was still crocheting until about 1 month before she died. She also embroidered and did several sets of pillow cases the year before she died. So if I live to her age I have 22 more years to knit.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I do both but prefer knitting, Sometimes it depends on the project,
like knitting for sweaters, crocheting for afghans.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I learned to crochet at around 10 years old and learned a few basic stitches of knitting in junior high school. I didn't like knitting because of all the frogging I had to do. When I was pregnant with my first child, all the baby patterns that I liked were knitted so I bought a book and learned to knit. Now I knit more then crochet. I love them both but I like the feel of the knitted fabric very much. I also taught myself Tunisian crochet, loom knitting, and crochet on the double ended crochet hooks but I think I still like knitting the best.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

suey said:


> I used to only knit but hadnt done for some years. I was recently encouraged to learn to crochet to continue my mums art[ shes 92 now] and I love it. Im almost addicted. I find I cant grip knitting needles any more yet can crochet for hours easily.


Just for 'giggles' I tried using a set of straight needles to knit with yesterday. I woke today, and BOY, both my wrists were sore. I went back to knitting with my circular needles.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Hav u tried wooden needles better for ur hands


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Lillibelle, Montana is a very big state with a whole lot of wheat. I had relatives there and visited when I was 15. Now my son has landed a job as Ranger at Yellowstone National Park. This is after Iraq and purple heart and also college on GI bill and full ride scholarship for purple heart. He does his grocery shopping now in Bozeman as is nearest the north entrance to Yellowstone. He must be awfully busy lately, have not heard from him since Father's Day. Last we knew there was a 4 car pileup due to animals on the road, and a lost hiker.
Do you know much about Billings? I think I still have relatives there.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I do both knitting and crochet and I am an expert at Knitting and my crochet is really neat as well is my knitting. I learnt to knit when I was about 8 and then learnt crochet on 26 December 1970 and took to it like a duck to water.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Been crocheting for many years, now the past year been learning knitting. But still do both. Finishing up an afghan in crochet and knitting a pair of slippers.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I never learned to crochet so only knit I would love to learn crochet perhaps one day !!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I knit and crochet. I prefer knitting most of the time, but I do love the look of lacy crocheted tops and skirts.


----------



## Reteshandspun (Apr 25, 2013)

Both but find people more likely to wear my knitting


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Funny. Someone told me that it is rare to do both, but judging from the responses, many of KPers can do both. I self taught myself to knit as a teen, and just resumed about 6 years ago. I wanted to learn to finish the edges of knitted dish rags, so taught myself to crochet. Knitted patterns are easier to understand, and I like the looks of knitted sweaters,etc. Crocheting goes faster and works well with afghans, dishrags. Both are equally fun and challenging.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Doubledee said:


> Funny. Someone told me that it is rare to do both, but judging from the responses, many of KPers can do both. I self taught myself to knit as a teen, and just resumed about 6 years ago. I wanted to learn to finish the edges of knitted dish rags, so taught myself to crochet. Knitted patterns are easier to understand, and I like the looks of knitted sweaters,etc. Crocheting goes faster and works well with afghans, dishrags. Both are equally fun and challenging.


Hi! That's odd that you were told people rarely do both. Perhaps they meant people usually prefer one to the other and do mainly the preferred one - that's what I find - seems once you learn one you feel 'committed' to learn the other and then you choose a favorite! I love the look of both. Each is very different though with crochet being more lacy and open (usually) and knit being more dense and closed stitches - crochet is better I think for afghans since it goes quicker and little baby items such as hats and little cardigans - also ponchos for girls, etc. I DO love knitting though it takes a lot longer for me to finish a project!
Barb


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

kammyv4 said:


> Been crocheting for many years, now the past year been learning knitting. But still do both. Finishing up an afghan in crochet and knitting a pair of slippers.


ADORABLE BABY!!!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I do both, but prefer crocheting more.

CeliaJ


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Janeb said:


> I do about 50/50 when I am fed up with one I just go to the other I feel lucky that,I can do both.


Yep - me too. Crochet is much better for travelling, because if you drop the hook, you're only out a couple of stitches. If you drop a needle in the car, you could have to frog the whole thing!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

To CarolJS - we're not vintage, we OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

My daughters laugh hysterically when I mention I want to crochet something. They know I dislike it immensely. Can do but wont if I can help it.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

At the moment I am knitting, I have a few projects in mind. I also have a crocheted afghan on the go, which I pick up between knitting projects.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Do both and like them both equally. When my hands get tired knitting I will switch to a crochet project and vice versa. Generally have at least one of each going.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Avery09 said:


> To CarolJS - we're not vintage, we OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


Vintage sounds not so Harsh. Like they say, it is NOT for the meek. LOL


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've done crochet since I was about 8 years old but am fairly new to knitting. Personally, I think crochet is a lot easier (and a lot easier to fix mistakes), but I prefer the look of knit for garments.


----------



## Madhavi Sekar (Sep 28, 2012)

I love to do both. Knitting is fun as I do it while travelling in the train to office. Crochet is also fun to do as it tends to finish off faster than knitted patterns like afghans.

Madhavi Sekar, Mumbai


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I do both knitting and crochet. When I'm finishes one project I'm already looking forward to the next. I also find knitting much more relaxing. I also do cross stitch and quilting so I'm always busy with one thing or another.


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> I have crocheted over 30 yrs and have been knitting just over 2 months, give or take. I crochet left handed from left to right which makes it difficult to do clothing. I am knitting right handed and enjoying it. My mistake was having my first project,a shawl on sz 2 needles- but I shall finish it!


Learn to do continental method, it is done with the left hand. I am a crocheter ,it is easier than the english method,( Throwing the yarn). Continental involves picking the yarn like you are crocheting. There are videos and instructions on the internet. I prefer knitting to crocheting but love doing thread crochet too.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

miraclebaby said:


> Learn to do continental method, it is done with the left hand. I am a crocheter ,it is easier than the english method,( Throwing the yarn). Continental involves picking the yarn like you are crocheting. There are videos and instructions on the internet. I prefer knitting to crocheting but love doing thread crochet too.


I always thought that thread crochet would be difficult. After I broke my left wrist a few years ago, I wanted to get my mobility of my fingers back, so I started thread crochet. I got LOTS of praise from physical therapist and Doctors for doing this. It helped me MORE than the physical therapy exercises. So, crochet is also HEALTHY. Yeah for us crafters.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Marietje said:


> I do both knitting and crochet. When I'm finishes one project I'm already looking forward to the next. I also find knitting much more relaxing. I also do cross stitch and quilting so I'm always busy with one thing or another.


I also do quilting and cross stitch. I'm trying to come up with a word that incorporates both knitting and quilting I love them both. Almost to the point of as addiction.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Poots said:


> I also do quilting and cross stitch. I'm trying to come up with a word that incorporates both knitting and quilting I love them both. Almost to the point of as addiction.


I find myself torn as to what to do next. I knit, crochet, cross stitch, embroider and scrap booking. And then scrap booking expands from there to cards with die cuts and rubber stamping. OH SO MUCH TO DO. Not enough time to do them all.


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

CaroleJS said:


> I always thought that thread crochet would be difficult. After I broke my left wrist a few years ago, I wanted to get my mobility of my fingers back, so I started thread crochet. I got LOTS of praise from physical therapist and Doctors for doing this. It helped me MORE than the physical therapy exercises. So, crochet is also HEALTHY. Yeah for us crafters.


Wow, great that you got your mobility back. Nothing beats thread crochet lace. I love Hartmut Hass's designs.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

miraclebaby said:


> Wow, great that you got your mobility back. Nothing beats thread crochet lace. I love Hartmut Hass's designs.


I made snowflakes. I used glue and water as a stiffener. I also put fine glitter in with the glue mixture. I gave one to my doc and he said he was going to hang it in his window. I also gave one to my physical therapist. Everyone thought they were great. It helped make me feel good that they were so well liked. I have one I made back then still, and one that needs to be stiffened. I had hoped to make them to hang on my Christmas tree. Didn't happen. Oh well, maybe someday.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

CaroleJS said:


> I always thought that thread crochet would be difficult. After I broke my left wrist a few years ago, I wanted to get my mobility of my fingers back, so I started thread crochet. I got LOTS of praise from physical therapist and Doctors for doing this. It helped me MORE than the physical therapy exercises. So, crochet is also HEALTHY. Yeah for us crafters.


What is thread crochet? I would love to see a picture of your snowflake!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

CaroleJS said:


> I always thought that thread crochet would be difficult. After I broke my left wrist a few years ago, I wanted to get my mobility of my fingers back, so I started thread crochet. I got LOTS of praise from physical therapist and Doctors for doing this. It helped me MORE than the physical therapy exercises. So, crochet is also HEALTHY. Yeah for us crafters.


Thread crochet is what I learned on when I was eight years old. When i told my Mother i wanted to learn, thread was all she had available at the time so that is what she taught me with. Now I knit and crochet about equally because I switch back and forth. Alternating seems to be easier on my hands.

I prefer knitting for wearable items and crochet for most other 'stuff'.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

misellen said:


> Thread crochet is what I learned on when I was eight years old. When i told my Mother i wanted to learn, thread was all she had available at the time so that is what she taught me with. Now I knit and crochet about equally because I switch back and forth. Alternating seems to be easier on my hands.
> 
> I prefer knitting for wearable items and crochet for most other 'stuff'.


I have tried to check out what Thread Crochet is on the internet, is it any different from crochet with a hook and crochet thread?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Reyna said:


> I have tried to check out what Thread Crochet is on the internet, is it any different from crochet with a hook and crochet thread?


Other than the materials used they are done the same way.

Thread is used to make doilies, fine lace, etc. it is much finer than yarn which is used to make sweaters and afghans.

A fine steel hook is used for thread as opposed to the larger plastic or bamboo hooks used with yarn.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you! Of course, "thread" is the thread you use to crochet with, silly me, not a type of chrochet ! The sites I checked on the internet all spoke of crochet thread, I just did not click!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you! Of course, "thread" is the thread you use to crochet with, silly me, not a type of crochet. The sites I checked on the internet all spoke of crochet thread, I just did not click!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

misellen said:


> Other than the materials used they are done the same way.
> 
> Thread is used to make doilies, fine lace, etc. it is much finer than yarn which is used to make sweaters and afghans.
> 
> A fine steel hook is used for thread as opposed to the larger plastic or bamboo hooks used with yarn.


Or, also, aluminum hooks. That's what all of mine for crocheting with yarn are. I, also, have complete sets of steel hooks for thread crocheting.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> Or, also, aluminum hooks. That's what all of mine for crocheting with yarn are. I, also, have complete sets of steel hooks for thread crocheting.


Thanks jean, I knew when I was writing this there was another kind but I was too lazy to go look


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thanks jean, I knew when I was writing this there was another kind but I was too lazy to go look


You're welcome and don't feel too embarrassed about it. I did not know there were any other material they were made from besides aluminum and plastic.  I believe there is or used to be some made from bone, too.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> You're welcome and don't feel too embarrassed about it. I did not know there were any other material they were made from besides aluminum and plastic.  I believe there is or used to be some made from bone, too.


My mother had some of the bone hooks. I have all of her steel hooks but I don't know what happened to the bone hooks. She also had a large wooden hook for making rugs that was hand carved for her by someone on the Indian Reservation outside of Buffalo. i wish I had that one also but again, i don't know what happened to it.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Reyna said:


> What is thread crochet? I would love to see a picture of your snowflake!


Here are pics of what I have done and 2 that are ready to be stiffened and the other needs to be blocked more and then stiffened. One day.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

misellen said:


> My mother had some of the bone hooks. I have all of her steel hooks but I don't know what happened to the bone hooks. She also had a large wooden hook for making rugs that was hand carved for her by someone on the Indian Reservation outside of Buffalo. i wish I had that one also but again, i don't know what happened to it.


I had been given craft things after my first husband's grandfather passed away. He had not gotten rid of any of his wife's things. I found in the things I was given what looks like a hand carved large crochet hook. I also have one that may, I am not sure, possibly be a bone crochet hook. I have kept these. I am not sure if they were his wife's or her mother's. No matter who's they were, they were family and I am holding onto them. There was lots of embroidery thread also. His wife passed 7 months before their grandson and I married.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

CaroleJS said:


> Here are pics of what I have done and 2 that are ready to be stiffened and the other needs to be blocked more and then stiffened. One day.


They are lovely! I might give them a try for Christmas this year. I did a lot of thread crochet years ago, but I don't have any of it now. I did an oval cloth for my dining table with 30 thread, it was beautiful. I gave it to someone, I don't remember who, when we left South Africa.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

CaroleJS said:


> I had been given craft things after my first husband's grandfather passed away. He had not gotten rid of any of his wife's things. I found in the things I was given what looks like a hand carved large crochet hook. I also have one that may, I am not sure, possibly be a bone crochet hook. I have kept these. I am not sure if they were his wife's or her mother's. No matter who's they were, they were family and I am holding onto them. There was lots of embroidery thread also. His wife passed 7 months before their grandson and I married.


If the hook was from before WWII it is probably bone. Plastic was not developed until after that and bone was often used. After the war aluminum and plastic came into common use.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Because I am a leftie, I taught myself to crochet while I was in high school, thinking I could never learn to knit because I couldn't master the long tail cast on. However years went by and I caught the knitting bug and was determined to learn to knit to make a fun fur scarf, somehow it clicked and I have been mostly knitting since.
PS: the long tail is my favorite cast on. :lol:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

misellen said:


> If the hook was from before WWII it is probably bone. Plastic was not developed until after that and bone was often used. After the war aluminum and plastic came into common use.


Thank you for the info. The one I suspect to be bone is white and really smooth. I am not using it. I may put them both in a picture box. To me they are unique.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I do both knitting and crochet and I am an expert at Knitting and my crochet is really neat as well is my knitting. I learnt to knit when I was about 8 and then learnt crochet on 26 December 1970 and took to it like a duck to water.


I think it's so cute that you know the exact date that you learned to crochet!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

CaroleJS said:


> I always thought that thread crochet would be difficult. After I broke my left wrist a few years ago, I wanted to get my mobility of my fingers back, so I started thread crochet. I got LOTS of praise from physical therapist and Doctors for doing this. It helped me MORE than the physical therapy exercises. So, crochet is also HEALTHY. Yeah for us crafters.


Carole what you said is so true. When my mother broke her elbow her physical therapist had her knit and crochet for so many minutes a day as part of her therapy.!


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Both but done more crocheting lately. With card making and enjoying family and grandkids in between! Loving life and very thankful for all of you on this Knitting Forum.


----------

